
Human skeleton found on famed Antikythera shipwreck - jdnier
http://www.nature.com/news/human-skeleton-found-on-famed-antikythera-shipwreck-1.20632
======
bbctol
I'm a little surprised that there's anything left to find on the wreck! I
guess I've really underestimated the difficulty of underwater archaeology--I
would think an important site discovered in 1900 would have been scraped clean
by now.

------
te
I want to know more details about a "war dolphin", but the Internet doesn't
seem to know about it.

~~~
jloughry
I remember that! The ancient Greek dolphin is described pretty well here:

[https://books.google.com/books?id=cauMt9vJLs0C&lpg=PA162&dq=...](https://books.google.com/books?id=cauMt9vJLs0C&lpg=PA162&dq=greek%20dolphin%20weight%20ship%20weapon&pg=PA162#v=onepage&q=dolphin&f=false)

------
yolesaber
If anyone is interested in reading about Ancient Greek information technology
beyond the antikythera device, this is a great post:
[http://www.alamut.com/subj/artiface/deadMedia/agoraMuseum.ht...](http://www.alamut.com/subj/artiface/deadMedia/agoraMuseum.html)

